# Freud router base for 3 1/4 hp FE2000



## routerrookie (Dec 10, 2005)

undefinedundefinedundefined  I want to either purchase or build a router table for my big boy router. However, I no idea where to look for hardware to attach my FE2000 to the table. All catelogues show tables for the other well known routers(PC, Dewalt, etc.). What can I use for mine?


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

You can buy the freud router table made for this router.Home depot sells them ..You can just buy the freud top and make the base . Or you can build it from scratch as they say.
It would be easier to buy the Freud Router plate for this router..its bored to fit the router...All you need to do is inset your top.ON this sight there are instructions how to do it. If you dont want to buy a Freud router plate, go to a window and door business and buy a piece of Lexon 3/8 thickness and the over all size you want..for eg 12 x 8 x 3/8
When you buy your own router plate you will need to bore it to fit your router base.
The important parts is making sure it is centred..There is probably information about that on here also.
Hope this helps Hickory


----------



## Charlie5 (Jul 2, 2005)

Routerrookie,
Did you manage to find what you were looking for? If not and you need additional help, reply. I have the same router and I built a table for it.


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

*all LUCK*

Hello , don't know if there is there is a time limit on replies , but I was in Lowe's last week and picked up the Freud table that was on sale. I asked the sales mang. what was the lowest he will go , and he said $44.00 . I said , "for the hole thing" :sold: and i don't see any more on display or anywhere in Lowe's so they may not be displaying them any more , so yal check


----------



## russellrichter (Apr 7, 2008)

*Router Table for FE2000?*

Hi, Routerrookie.

You mentioned you built a table for your FE2000. I realize that was some time back. But, I've had an FE2000 for a few years, and recently got a PC for handheld use. I'm interested in mounting my FE2000 under an as-yet-not-built-nor-designed router table. I was wondering if you had any advice for me, or even if you had plans you could offer.

Thanks!
Russell Richter
Houston, TX



Charlie5 said:


> Routerrookie,
> Did you manage to find what you were looking for? If not and you need additional help, reply. I have the same router and I built a table for it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Russell.


----------



## servojohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a source(Freud website appears not to have this) a drawing showing the layout of the holes and dimensions of the 2200 series routers?

Best regards,

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You don't need the dimensions or the hole layout becasue you have them.. right on the router plate and it's always best to use the plate you have because it's right for your router.


see links below
http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_23.html
http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_20.html

===========



servojohn said:


> Does anyone have a source(Freud website appears not to have this) a drawing showing the layout of the holes and dimensions of the 2200 series routers?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> John


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

servojohn said:


> Does anyone have a source(Freud website appears not to have this) a drawing showing the layout of the holes and dimensions of the 2200 series routers?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> John


John,

Send me an email or PM with your email address and I will happily send you a pdf file of the mounting template.


----------



## servojohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Charles,

Email: j_challiburton at sbcglobal don't forget the dot, net.




Charles M said:


> John,
> 
> Send me an email or PM with your email address and I will happily send you a pdf file of the mounting template.


To Charles,

Thanks so much, I'll pm you with my email address.

To Bob, I could go and spend time measuring the base layout physically, but I want to work up CAD drawings for a baseplate for table mounting, and possibly a sub base or two-especially a circle cutting base. It just makes things a bit more accurate with a real(and in this case, "factory")drawing of the product to go from.
I suppose I could have scanned the stock sub base and...

Best regards,

John


----------

